# External Hard Disk



## Shashwat (Oct 30, 2011)

I am running out of my laptop hard disk, so I am thinking to purchase an external hard disk of 1Tb. But I dont have any idea how it behaves. I have some questions,please help.
1. How it works actually like a pendrive or what? 
2. Can I make partitions in it?
3. Can I install an os and other softwares in it?
4. How can I protect datas inside this?

The most important thing is that which 1 I should purchase which will be cost worthy and fast enough.

Please suggest..


----------



## nims11 (Oct 30, 2011)

1. no it doesnt use flash memory. it uses the technology similar to Hard disk inside your computer.
2. yes
3. yes
4, encryption is a method to do so.

Do you want portable external Hard disk or non-portable one? in case of non-portable, you have to use a power adaptor for the hard disk and it is size is more compared to the portable counterpart. Also, do you need USB 3.0 connection?


----------



## Shashwat (Oct 31, 2011)

nims11 said:


> 1. no it doesnt use flash memory. it uses the technology similar to Hard disk inside your computer.
> 2. yes
> 3. yes
> 4, encryption is a method to do so.
> ...


My laptop is not supporting USB 3.0. You have suggested for non-portable. What about portable external hard disk? In case if it is you,which you will prefer?


----------



## nims11 (Oct 31, 2011)

i have not suggested non-portable. its your choice. if you will be carrying it around with you, then a portable one is recommended.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2011)

Go for WD Passport drive....for good built,performance & support



Shashwat said:


> 4. How can I protect datas inside this?



apps are provided with the drive which can sync the data,backup & also password protect the data inside HDD


----------



## Shashwat (Nov 1, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Go for WD Passport drive....for good built,performance & support
> 
> 
> 
> apps are provided with the drive which can sync the data,backup & also password protect the data inside HDD



Thanks.. But suggest me which product I will go for, like transcend or anyother?
I have something more 2 ask, how it will work actually, means to see the data inside, will I have 2 boot from it from BIOS or it will be shown in My Computer when it will attach? 
If I install an OS how can I work with that?


----------



## Alok (Nov 1, 2011)

WD refers to *Western Digital*

You won't have to boot it , your system will automatically detect it and show in my computer.
get and you'll be familiar.

When you install os , it'll be like dual boot (if an os is already in main HD)


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 2, 2011)

Shashwat said:


> Thanks.. But suggest me which product I will go for, like transcend or anyother?
> I have something more 2 ask, how it will work actually, means to see the data inside, will I have 2 boot from it from BIOS or it will be shown in My Computer when it will attach?
> If I install an OS how can I work with that?



WD is a very good brand...

& if u have worked with pendrives then the external HDD works in a same way


----------



## johnybravojr (Nov 3, 2011)

I was wondering if I can use the HDD to view downloaded movies by hooking it up to my TV or DVD Player. Both have USB ports, and the TV can play almost all formats. May be I can find a way to use HDMI port(something like USB to HDMI adapter of sorts)??

@Zangetsu: I posted just to LOL for this->"A good girlfriend saves 20GB of your computer space... "


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2011)

johnybravojr said:


> I was wondering if I can use the HDD to view downloaded movies by hooking it up to my TV or DVD Player. Both have USB ports, and the TV can play almost all formats. May be I can find a way to use HDMI port(something like USB to HDMI adapter of sorts)??



yes u can watch from external HDD by connecting it to TV (via usb).


----------



## johnybravojr (Nov 4, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> yes u can watch from external HDD by connecting it to TV (via usb).



Which means without a need for software irrespective of the TV? Just like connecting a pen drive(plug 'n play), right?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 4, 2011)

johnybravojr said:


> Which means without a need for software irrespective of the TV? Just like connecting a pen drive(plug 'n play), right?



but the TV should support the formats u r trying to play (mkv,wmv etc)


----------



## johnybravojr (Nov 28, 2011)

paul said:


> I think some peripheral device like format to use.... Some supporting software can be installed in that.... You feel hard by using the external hard disk....!



I'm sorry, but I tried as much as I could. Can you please be clear as to what you are saying?


----------

